# [H] VC Army, HE, WE, Army books [W] Paypal, 40k [USA]



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

I have the following available

Vampire Counts ArmyAsking 225obo. WILL NOT SPLIT UP AT THIS TIME!) 
Winged Vampire Count (Bare Metal) 
5 Regiments of Skellies (Painted/Based) 
3 Regiments of Zombies (Painted/Based) 
2 Regiments of Crypt Ghouls (Bare/Assembled) 
1 Grave Guard (Painted Based) (Need to be Reglued)
3 Giant Bats (Painted Based) (need to be reglued)
(This army has been in storage and some pieces will need to be reglued but it is ready to play asap!) 


















































































1 High Elves Army Book (18 shipped within the US)









1 Skaven Army Book (18 Shipped within the US)









1 High Elf Chariot (23 shipped)









Also 
Wood Elves Battalion, assembled but bare plastic (have to rummage through storage for it) 
3 Waywatchers (Bare metal) 
Highborn with Great Weapon (Painted TTS) 
Treeman (Painted TTS) 

Want:
Paypal
2 Drop Pods
Librarian Furioso Dreadnought
Dante
Librarian with Force Staff/Axe and Pistol
Death Guard x 2 units
Assault Packs


----------

